# Photos of my boys vs this baby. Thoughts? ***UPDATED***



## ducky1502

Thought I would post my scan pics of my two boys to compare with this baby. Only a week til we find out what this baby is :)

So this is our first boy....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## ducky1502

This is our second son...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 39


----------



## ducky1502

And this is baby number 3...

EDIT - ONLY TOP PIC IS ACTUALLY THIS BABY. ACCIDENTALLY PAIRED IT WITH A PHOTO OF MY FIRST SON LOL OOPS!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Mom2Chloe

I am guessing a girl :) Good Luck on your scan! So exciting.


----------



## ducky1502

I'm not hoping for a girl or anything. In fact would love another boy but just get so excited about it all!

Love all the guessing and theories :)


----------



## Rhio92

The skull looks a bit different, but I'm rubbish at these, girl? xx


----------



## ducky1502

I'm rubbish too lol. Always guess wrong. My own guess is another boy


----------



## madseasons

I am going to say the new baby looks like a :pink: nub to me :) 

Congrats either way! :)


----------



## ducky1502

I couldn't imagine having a girl. Would obviously be lovely. My boys are such boys too. Don't think my husband would know what to do with a girl lol


----------



## Pandora0814

I think it looks like another :blue:

The forehead slants.


----------



## ducky1502

I just see three boys. But not really any reasoning behind it.


----------



## ducky1502

Please see my edit. The two photos posted of my current pregnancy are not both of this baby lol. Only top one is this baby. Second pic is my first son.


----------



## Ritaki83

I think boy too!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy!


----------



## nickyb

Def looks like a boy nub


----------



## ducky1502

I think so too


----------



## ducky1502

So long as you all are definitely looking at the right photo lol


----------



## capegirl7

Boy!


----------



## bdb84

:blue:


----------



## ducky1502

Anymore :)


----------



## auraobie

I think girl


----------



## rwhite

:pink:


----------



## crysttal

The skull looks kinda different so I'll say girl. I'll be back to check if I'm right. All the best at your scan


----------



## ClairAye

:pink:


----------



## Eleanor ace

:blue:


----------



## minties

ducky1502 said:


> I couldn't imagine having a girl. Would obviously be lovely. My boys are such boys too. Don't think my husband would know what to do with a girl lol

Same stuff you do with a boy here so far! 

I think girl.


----------



## ducky1502

we had a scan the other day and we are team........


PINK!!!!

I have another scan tonight just to double check ;)


----------



## RaspberryK

I want another scan lol. Have bought some clothes but dare not take off the tags yet xx


----------



## madseasons

Congrats and GL on the confirmation tonight! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

What time is your scan tonight? Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Came in to saY girl sooo congratulations x


----------



## ducky1502

Scan went really well thank you

It's still a girl &#55357;&#56469;


----------



## RaspberryK

:happydance: xx


----------



## ducky1502

Still not sure I believe it haha


----------



## babylove x

Congrats !!! Lucky girl has 2 brothers looking out for her. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------

